# What's a Few More !



## sawhorseray (Dec 9, 2021)

A man playing on a new golf course got confused as to what hole he was on.
He saw a lady playing ahead of him. He walked up to her and asked if she knew what hole he was playing. She replied, "I'm on the 7th hole, and you're a hole behind me, so you must be on the 6th hole." He thanked her and went back to his golf.
On the back nine, the same thing happened, and he approached the lady again with the same request. She said, "I'm on the 14th, you are a hole behind me, so you must be on the 13th." Once again he thanked her.
He finished his round and went into the club house and saw the lady sitting at the end of the bar. He went up to her and said, "Let me buy you a drink to show my appreciation for your help." He started a conversation and asked her what kind of work she did. She said she was in sales, and he said he was in sales also. He asked what she sold.
She replied, "If I told you, you would only laugh."
"No, I wouldn't," he said.
She said, "I sell tampons."
With that he fell on the floor laughing so hard.
She said, "See, I knew you would laugh."
"That's not what I'm laughing at," he replied. "I'm a toilet paper salesman, so I'm STILL one hole behind you!"


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 9, 2021)

Love ‘em all!!! Thanks for the laughs again!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 9, 2021)

These were really good Ray.  The kid that plays the part of a 25 year married man,  very funny and really close to home, lol.  Thanks again my friend.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs. Always a guaranteed thing.
Jim


----------



## Lant-ern (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs ...


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2021)

Lol . Turned the wool to nylon . That's funny . 
Worm free since the 8th grade picnic .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks Ray! I loved the adjustable hammer!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 11, 2021)

Great ones again Ray  loved the toilet paper sales.       
Gary


----------

